# Wi-Fi News > Νέα από ελληνικά sites >  Ασύρματη επιχείρηση

## dti

*Πηγή: e-businessforum.gr* 

"Ασύρματη επιχείρηση συνεπάγεται ευκίνητη επιχείρηση που εργάζεται παντού, χωρίς καλώδια. Το ασύρματο Internet κάνει την επικοινωνία άμεση και οικονομική. Το αίτημα των στελεχών αλλά και των ίδιων των επιχειρήσεων είναι αρκετά σαφές: Διασύνδεση παντού, χωρίς κανενός είδους φυσικούς φραγμούς, με τη μεγαλύτερη δυνατή ταχύτητα και στο μικρότερο δυνατό κόστος. Βέβαια, ίσως να έχετε παρατηρήσει ότι τελικά όλα τα επιχειρηματικά αιτήματα στα ίδια θέματα καταλήγουν: παντού, πάντα, φθηνά και καλά!"



Διαβάστε το πλήρες άρθρο όπου ουσιαστικά *προαναγγέλεται* το εμπορικό wireless Internet, αφού στο άρθρο αναφέρονται μόνο εταιρείες (OTEnet, Forthnet, Vodafone) και ούτε λέξη για τις ασύρματες κοινότητες και για την παγκόσμια πρωτιά της Ελλάδας (*1η* στη *nodedb*) παρόλο που *δεν έχουμε επιδοτηθεί ούτε με ευρωλεπτό!* 
Δεν είναι τυχαίο άλλωστε οτι το άρθρο γράφτηκε από ISP (Hellas On Line)!..

----------


## wiresounds

Καλά, άμα βρούνε ελεύθερο χώρο, στην μπάντα εννοώ, να μου τρυπήσεις την μύτη σαν τους Μασάι.

----------


## Achille

Από ότι βλέπω είναι επιχειρηματικό άρθρο, και νομίζω θα του χάλαγε την εικόνα να γράψει ότι "ξέρετε, υπάρχουν και μερικές χιλιάδες χρηστών και εταιριών που χρησιμοποιούν την ISM μπάντα ήδη, και μιας και η χρήση της είναι ελεύθερη, είναι τεχνικά αδύνατο να εγγυηθεί ο Wireless ISP τη σύνδεση των πελατών που τον πληρώνουν στην υπηρεσία που προσφέρει"
 ::   ::   ::

----------


## dti

Ωστόσο *έγκυρες* πληροφορίες αναφέρουν οτι *πολύ σύντομα* θα ανακοινωθούν τα κίνητρα (διάβαζε επιδοτήσεις) για τη δημιουργία hotspots όπου φυσικά εκεί θα "επιτρέπεται" το internet sharing μέσω adsl και lmds, αφού ο πελάτης θα πρέπει να πληρώσει. 
Τελικά όλα είναι θέμα τιμής!  ::

----------


## fantomduck

opos poli sosta leei kai o damianos otan prokeitai gia konoma ola vriskontai.... kai o xoros kai o katharismos tis mpantas kai ola... 
tespa. as perimenoume kai tha doume.....

ego sinexizo na epimeno oti prokeitai gia ena kalosxediasmeno kolpo. to fernoun glika glika. vevaia mi mou dinete kai polu simasia mias kai eimai kai ligo ayfantastos san ton Gibson sto "the pelecan breaf"  ::  


Kali sas imera....

E.D


PS: alitheia damiane giati sou lene xronia polla??? asxeta apo to logo dexou kai tis dikes mou eyxes.

----------


## ggeorgan

Πολύ σοβαρά τεχνικά και οργανωτικά προβλήματα έχουν αποτρέψει την επικερδή λειτουργία δικτύων αυτού του τύπου σε όλον τον κόσμο μέχρι σήμερα.
Ειδικά στην Ελλάδα το κύριο πρόβλημα για την ανάπτυξη σε σύντομο χρόνο ενός τέτοιου δικτύου είναι ότι η υφισταμένη νομοθεσία είναι ασαφής (κάτι πρωτότυπα που σας λέω και δεν τάχετε ξανακούσει !) ως προς την νομιμότητα ή όχι λειτουργίας δημοσίων σημείων προσβάσεως στo internet. Δεν είναι και αρμοδιότητα της υπηρεσίας που θα προσφέρει τα κίνητρα να νομοθετεί/ρυθμίζει επ' αυτού του θέματος. Εκτός και αν το όλο ζήτημα πάει προς αρπαχτή με κάποιους να έχουν την εκ των προτέρων εξασφαλισμένη ανοχή των αρχών και τους υπολοίπους να σταθμίζουν τον κίνδυνο από την επιλεκτική εφαρμογή της ασαφούς νομοθεσίας. Δεν είναι καλό να λογαριάζουμε χωρίς τον ξενοδόχο (ΕΕΤΤ). Σε κάθε περίπτωση, ακόμα κι αν το δίκτυο στηθεί υπό συνθήκες αμφισβητουμένης νομιμότητος, είναι σφόδρα πιθανόν η Ευρωπαϊκή Επιτροπή να αρνηθεί να αποδώσει το μερίδιό της, αλλά και να βάλει και πρόστιμο για αθέμιτο ανταγωνισμό. Τα παλαιά κόλπα έχουν γεράσει. Το Δημόσιο ζει σ' ένα περιβάλλον Big Brother από πλευράς απαιτήσεων διαφανείας, αλλά δεν φαίνεται να το καταλαβαίνει.

----------


## karm

Mono etairies kinhths thlefonias ,mporoun na poulhsoun grhgoro asurmato internet . Opos akrivos poulane kinhth thlefonia .

To mono pou theloun , gia na kanoun thn ependush , einai na sigoureutoun oti tha uparxh analogo endiaferon opos me ta kinhta trhlefona .

Xrhazontai fusika polla kanalia se kupseloth diataksh gia aksiopisth leitourgia (opos me ta kinhta thlefona pou leitourgoun aksiopista).

As elpisoume oti tha einai prosites oi times , an sththoun telika tetoia duktia .

----------


## ggeorgan

Έλα, όμως, που είναι σχεδόν βέβαιο ότι οι χρήστες δεν έχουν την ίδια ανάγκη για κινητά PC όπως για τα κινητά τηλέφωνα. Πρέπει, λοιπόν, οι εταιρείες κινητής τηλεφωνίας να δώσουν τιμές παραπλήσιες με τους ενσύρματους παροχείς υπηρεσιών διαδικτύου με ένα μικρό επιπλέον ποσόν για την φορητότητα. Δεν φαίνεται να έχει συμβεί κάτι τέτοιο, δηλαδή ενσωμάτωση υπηρεσιών ταχείας μεταφοράς δεδομένων σε δίκτυο κινητής τηλεφωνίας με οικονομική επιτυχία σε καμμία χώρα του κόσμου. Οι power users είναι παντού λίγοι και οι πολλοί βολεύονται με τις εναλλακτικές λύσεις. Πώς περιμένουμε να πετύχει εδώ ;

----------


## papashark

Τριά πουλάααα

Τριά πουλάκια καθοντάααααααανννννν....



Εάν είμουν καθηγητής και μου έφερναν αυτό το άρθρο σαν εργασία θα το μηδένιζα πάραυτα.....

Έχουν μπερδέψει (επείτιδες ?) την βούρτσες με τις _ούτσες ! (κέφια έχω απόψε...)


Άλλο να βάλεις wifi μέσα σε μία επιχείρηση, άλλο να κάνεις μια επιχείρηση που κάνεις εγκαταστάσεις wifi μέσα σε εταιρείες και άλλο να φτιάξεις εμπορικά Hot Spots καθώς και άλλο να κάνεις τον WISP........

Πόσοι στην ελλάδα έχουν φορητό ?

Πόσοι στην ελλάδα ανοίγουν το φορητό τους στην καφετέρια να πάρουν τα εμαίλ τους ακόμα και με gprs ?

Πως θα εγγυηθούν μία υπηρεσία σε ελεύθερη μπάντα ?

Πόσο θα τους κοστίσει μία σοβαρή επένδυση σε 1000+ hotspots για να έχει νόημα , όταν εδώ δεν κάνουν άλλες πιο απαραίτητες επενδύσεις ?

Πόσο θα το πουλήσουν όταν το adsl είναι πανάκριβο στην ελλάδα ?

Πως θα πουλάνε wireless broadband όταν παρακάτω θα δίνει το awmn τσάμπα ?

Μα καλά, πλάκα με κάνεις για ? (που λένε οι φίλλοι μου οι Σερραίοι)

Όσο αναφορά τα δεκάδες άρθρα που λένε ότι απότυχανε στο εξωτερικό οι προσπάθειες για εμπορικά hotspots, προφανώς δεν έχουν καμία μα καμία σημασία για τον "επιμελητή" του άρθρου...

Αλήθεια γιατί στο Ελ Πάσο (El Venizelos) ακόμα τσάμπα το δίνουν ?

Εγώ το συζήταγα με τον dti καμιά ώρα χθες, απλά έχουν υπογράψει στους όρους του 2004 ότι θα έχουν hotspots οπότε θα επιδοτήσουν κόσμο να τα φτιάξει, και ότι γίνει έγινε......

----------


## fantomduck

e kai ti perimenoume??? foul gia tis epidotiseis. toulaxiston emeis den tha ta fame... tha ta stisoume kai tha mas meinoun kai meta tous agones  ::  



E.D

----------


## papashark

Πως λέει η κυβερνητική διαφήμηση ?

" Τα έργα θα μείνουν μετά τους ολυμπιακούς στην Ελλάδα" 

(δεν θα φύγουν να πάνε αλλού, αν και κάποια θα τα γκρεμίσουν είτε επειδή είναι από τώρα προγραμματισμένο -βλέπε Ελληνικό- είτε γιατί αυτή είναι η διεθνής πρακτική)

Οπότε και εμείς θα βγάλουμε τα ανάλογο slogan :

" Τα hot spots θα μείνουν μετά τους Ολυμπιακούς στην Ελλάδα ! "

----------


## fantomduck

> " Τα hot spots θα μείνουν μετά τους Ολυμπιακούς στην Ελλάδα ! "


fo-ve-ro!!!  ::   ::  
tha vgaloume kai autokollitakia gia ta aytokinita gia na ipostirixoume ti prospatheia....  ::  oraia pragmata. telika me ti zesti de zorizontai mono ta dlink alla kai ta mikra mas mialoudakia....  ::  

E.D

----------


## wiresounds

> ... και ούτε λέξη για τις ασύρματες κοινότητες και για την παγκόσμια πρωτιά της Ελλάδας (*1η* στη *nodedb*) παρόλο που *δεν έχουμε επιδοτηθεί ούτε με ευρωλεπτό!*


Έχουμε ξεπεράσει το Sydney κατά 200 κόμβους περίπου, την τελευταία φορά που είδα. Ήμαρτων !  ::

----------


## dti

> " Τα hot spots θα μείνουν μετά τους Ολυμπιακούς στην Ελλάδα ! "


Τα εμπορικά hot-spots θα μείνουν *όσο* θα υπάρχει επιδότηση!
Μόλις ξε-κοκαλήσουν τα κονδύλια της Ευρωπαϊκής Ενωσης (είναι και δικά μας χρήματα έστω κατά ένα μικρό ποσοστό...) θα συνειδητοποιήσουν οτι δεν είναι συμφέρουσα η εμπορική εκμετάλλευση. 
Μάλιστα με πρόσχημα την εξέλιξη της τεχνολογίας, θα είναι ευκαιρία να ζητήσουν νέα επιδότηση  ::  

Από την άλλη πλευρά υπάρχουν πολλοί λόγοι για να *μην* τιμολογείται *ξεχωριστά* η πρόσβαση στο Internet αλλά να ενσωματωθεί η "υπηρεσία" στο συνολικό service που θα παρέχει π.χ. μια καφετέρια ή ένα πολυτελές ξενοδοχείο στον πελάτη. Σκεφθείτε να πάτε π.χ. στα Γρηγόρης μικρογεύματα για να πιείτε ένα αναψυκτικό και να αποφασίσετε να επισκεφθείτε την τουαλέτα, όπου για να μπείτε σας ζητούν επιπλέον χρήματα!  ::  
Βέβαια αυτό υπάρχει και σήμερα σε κάποιες περιπτώσεις που πρέπει να πληρώσεις ειδικά την τουαλέτα, αλλά θεωρείται αδιανόητο σε χώρους εντός πόλεων...

Αντίθετα, ο έξυπνος καταστηματάρχης θα ανεβάσει ελάχιστα την τιμή των προϊόντων & υπηρεσιών που πωλεί κι έτσι θα μοιράσει το κόστος του εξοπλισμού και της πρόσβασης στο Internet. Θα μπορεί έτσι να διαφημίσει τη δωρεάν πρόσβαση και να δελεάσει πολύ περισσότερο κόσμο με αυτό τον τρόπο. 
Μετά είναι απλά θέμα χρόνου να παγιωθεί η ιδέα οτι η πρόσβαση στο Internet παρέχεται *παντού* και είναι κάτι που *δεν* πωλείται ξεχωριστά, αλλά εντάσσεται στις συνολικές υπηρεσίες της επιχείρησης προς τον πελάτη. 
Με αυτή την προοπτική όμως πιθανόν να μη συμφωνούν όσοι έχουν Internet Cafe σήμερα...

----------


## MaximillianGraves

xtes to apogevma etyxe 

kai eixa mia kouventa me ena palikari o opoios einai arxi-texnikos se kapio tmima enos apo tous megalous kai gnostous omilous ksenodoxeion stin Ellada

kai kapos gyrise i kouventa sto Wi-Fi kai mou eipe
oti idi o omilos exei ksekinisei kapia synergasia gia wireless hot spots se kapia apo ta ksenodoxia tous, gia paroxi internet fysika ktl..

kai mou eipe oti olo to project to exei analavei i Otenet
to stisimo kai tin paroxi ktl..

to opio stisimo, paroxi eksoplismou ktl tous ta parexoun OLA DOREAN!!!

kai oti i xreosi tha ginete me karta propliromenou xronou
(opos lene na to kanoun kai sto El Venizelos)
apo ta opoia esoda to 20% tha peigenei mono sto ksenodoxeio kai ta ypoloipa ta krataei i Otenet..

kai mou pe kai kapies endeiktikes times tis opoies na po tin alithia den tis thymame, alla para itan akrives!!

kai tou eipa giati den stinoun aftoi diko tous, kai na to prosferoun opos theloun ktl..

kai mou eipe to eksis, to opoio den ksero kata poso stekei,
kai sigoura o Damianos kai alloi edo mesa pou to exoun psaksei to thema tha kseroun na mas diafotisoun..

oti logo tou oti einai eleftheri i mpanta den mporoun na tin metapolisoun tin ypiresia kai i EETT den dinei sxetikes adeies ktl, ktl..

kai oti i Otenet einai i moni (?) pou exei kapia sxetiki adeia..

kai diafora alla tetia!!!!


vevaia tha mporousan na to dosoun kai tsampa kai kala
kai na ta pairnoun apo allou, opos eipe kai o Damianos prin

alla apo oti fenete, kai afto opos kai ola stin ellada etsi tha doulepsei..

tha tin pesoun oi megaloi stous asxetous kai adaeis, kai tha prospathisoun na tous armeksoun prosferontas advanced ypiresies kai kala..

me epotelesma vevaia to poli afksimeno kostos, kai tin mi proodo kai ola ta sxetika pou exoume dei kai tha vlepoume synexeia..


PS
ama den kano lathos kai to dyktio sto El Venizelos einai made apo Otenet
kai pithanon exoun kapia kolimata akomi me to nomiko plaisio kai gia afto den exoun ksekinisei xreosi akomi...
asxeta me to ti tazoun allou..

----------


## dti

Καλά αυτοί είναι ικανοί να το πουλάνε και 30 ευρώ την ώρα όσο και στο internet cafe της Cosmote στο Ελ. Βενιζέλος.
Εφόσον έχουν εξασφαλίσει σχετική επιδότηση, αυτό έλειπε να χρεώνουν και τον εξοπλισμό, όσο κι αν στοιχίσει αυτός (είναι πολύ μικρό το κόστος του για μια σοβαρή εταιρεία).
Το θέμα πάντως χρήζει περαιτέρω διερεύνησης. 
Πού είπαμε οτι είναι το ξενοδοχείο του φίλου σου (μήπως και το καλύπτουμε κι εμείς, τσάμπα εννοείται)...

----------


## Dromeas

Otan ego fonaza 6 oloklirous mhnes prin oti h Vodafone etoimazetai na prosferei Wi-Fi, "kapioi" me koroidevane kai me elagan anaksiopisto, oti ekti8ome, oti den eimai sovaros kai xilia miria...

Na loipon pou epiveveo8ika (gia akoma mia fora)...
Na loipon pou ayta pou elega DEN einai arloumpes...
Na loipon ti pa8enei kaneis, an einai asxetos me to xoro kai DEN gnorizei ti tou ginetai, koroidevei, xlevazei, prospa8ei na apomonosei aytous pou gnorizoun kati parapano, me tous poio a8emitous tropous, kai sto telos ola ayta gyrnane boomerang se aytous oi opioi laspologisan enantion mou kai oxi mono, kai to mono pou kerdizoun telika einai na ekti8ontai...

DEN 8a eksetaso an h Vodafone kanei kala me aythn thn energia ths
DEN 8a eksetaso gia poio logo me koroidevane kapioi gia ta legomena mou, legomena ta opoia epiveveo8ikan ep' akron
DEN 8a eksetaso TIPOTA, apla 8a po ena pragma: MERIKES FORES KALITERA NA MASAS PARA NA MILAS...


P.S. Yparxoun parapona sto Maroussi oti "kapioi" ekpempoun entelos ektos orion aktinovolias pano sto ISM fasma ton 2.4 GHz kai oi protes kantades DEN 8a argisoun na er8oun, ego APLA enimerono gia to kalo olon na xamilosoun aytoi oi "kapioi" thn isxi tous, gia na MHN exoune trexamata, tora to pos to ema8a kai ayto, e, otan eisai sto xoro 5 xronia olo kai kati parapano gnorizeis apo tous asxetous, boroun ta alepoudakia 101 kai h alepou 100? baaa...

P.S. 2 (oxi PlayStation 2) mhn arxisoun kapioi na prospa8isoun na me katigoroun kai na me xlevazoun xoris logo kai ousia, giati arketa rezili ginane olo ayto to diastima, protimotero einai na prospa8isoun na kanoun ta logia ergo, kai to ergo praksi, kai oso gia to ti kano ego, e, ayto DEN 8a ergisei na fanei...

Panta filika

*P.S. 3 NAI eimai KAKOS, alla mono me tous KAKOUS, kai tora pleon eytase h ora na gyrisei o troxos...*

----------


## sdd

Den xerw an apokalyptw kanena magalo mystiko, alla an rwthsete thn EETT, tha sas poun pws mporei o kathenas na parei adeia ISP, gia merikes ekatontades euro...

Apo ekei kai pera, koitane ti lefta bgazeis - an bgazeis - kathe xrono, kai kratane ena poso (h EETT dhl)

Tipota perissotero


O kathenas mporei na kanei apply gia Internet ISP, ka na moirazei Internet nomima



ekei einai olo to mperdema - 
oso gia thn ISM banda, den yparxei kanena regulation - an thes na moirazeis Internet, mporeis an to kaneis 
(arkei na exeis adeia ISP!!!!!!!!!!!!)

H ennoia ths "emporikhs" xrhshs den yfistatai, giati aploustata den problepontai xrhseis ths ISM band!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Den leei pouthena oti einai "non-profit only" - alliws tha htan regulated!!!!

Afou den sou dinoun kan adeia na ekpempseis, pws tha elegksoun an auto pou ekpempeis einai emporiko h oxi???????

Katapathses tous orous kapoias adeias? Auths pou den sou dinoun giati h banda einai unregulated??


To zoumi einai sto ISP Internet provision - an allaxoun th diataxh kai prosthesoun tipota peri "wireless" ISP tote OK ----- alla opws exoun twra ta pragmata, opoios exei adeia ISP exei akribws ta idia dikaiwmata me ton OTENET, k.l.p. sthn ISM band



Mh sas pianoun koroida!!!!!!!! 




Oi ADSL grammes den kanoun gia moirasma se mia omada pou einai wirelessly networked - idanikes gia auto einai oi microwave link (24-26 GHz) grammes pou arxizei syntoma na dinei h Forthnet kai alloi (pote epitelous???) gia 400-600 euro to mhna

Kanoun 100% bypass ton OTE kai sto bandwidth dinoun kai free voice over IP - opote pernas kai ta thlefwna sou apo panw.

----------


## sdd

Autes tis perifhmes "epidothseis" gia WiFi, profanws tis moirazei o No 2 tou gnwstou professor ("eftaige o admin")

O epopteuwn ypourgos ti apopsh exei? 
Sto grafeio tou den exei kanena symboulo gia ta themata auta?

----------


## dti

Δείτε όμως και αυτήν εδώ την προκήρυξη στο site της ΕΕΤΤ:

Χορήγηση μίας Αδειας Σταθερής Ασύρματης Πρόσβασης

Είναι για 2x14 MHz, 3459-3473 & 3559-3573 MHz στην ζώνη 3410-3600 MHz, όπως αυτή προσδιορίζεται στην Υ.Α. 51860/3589/00.

Επομένως από του χρόνου θα υπάρξει μάλλον κάποιος ISP που θα δώσει ασύρματο Internet και άλλες ευρυζωνικές υπηρεσίες σε συνδρομητές που θα παίρνουν κάποιο κουτάκι και όλο τον υπόλοιπο εξοπλισμό από τον πάροχο, όπως έχει γίνει με διάφορους WISP's ανά τον κόσμο. 
*Αρκετοί βέβαια χρεωκόπησαν* αλλά ...θα δείξει τί θα γίνει εδώ.

Ισως έτσι εξηγείται γιατί δεν καλοβλέπουν το awmn στην ΕΕΤΤ...
Τους χαλάμε την ασύρματη πιάτσα! (Θέλουν 3.000.000 ευρώ  ::  από την άδεια αυτή...)

----------


## Alexandros

Αυτό είναι LMDS που έχει περισσέψει από τον προηγούμενο διαγωνισμό ίσως. Απλά ένας ακόμα πάροχος θα έχει τη δυνατότητα αυτή. To Fixed Wireless δεν είναι mobile και δε νομίζω ότι πρέπει να το βλέπουμε ανταγωνιστικά στο wifi. Το αν είναι κερδοφόρο είναι άλλο θέμα, μεγάλα παιδιά είναι οι providers, ας αποφασίσουν για τον εαυτό τους  ::  . 

Κατά τη γνώμη μου είναι πολύ καλύτερα να χρησιμοποιούνται τέτοιες τεχνολογίες για ασύρματο local loop γιατί και εναλλακτική από τον ΟΤΕ θα υπάρχει για κάποιες κατηγορίες καταναλωτών και επιχειρήσεων και θα περιοριστούν οι προσπάθειες να χρησιμοποιηθεί η ISM μπάντα για τέτοια χρήση, πράγμα το οποίο αν συμβεί την επιβαρύνει χωρίς λόγο και σίγουρα δε μας συμφέρει και ως χρήστες/μέλη του awmn.

Αλέξανδρος

----------


## dti

Συμφωνώ απόλυτα με την εκτίμησή σου Αλέξανδρε.

Θα είχε πάντως ενδιαφέρον να βλέπαμε τί έσοδα είχε κάποιος πάροχος LMDS υπηρεσιών πέρυσι, ή τί προβλέπει να έχει φέτος...

----------


## karm

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από dti
> 
>  ... και ούτε λέξη για τις ασύρματες κοινότητες και για την παγκόσμια πρωτιά της Ελλάδας (*1η* στη *nodedb*) παρόλο που *δεν έχουμε επιδοτηθεί ούτε με ευρωλεπτό!*
> 
> 
> Έχουμε ξεπεράσει το Sydney κατά 200 κόμβους περίπου, την τελευταία φορά που είδα. Ήμαρτων !


Mia kapos asxeth erothsh : Emeis kseroume giati anaptusetai toso grhgora to wi-fi sthn ellada (akrivh prosvash k.l.p.) , sto Sydneh poios logos arage tous kanei na exoun proxorhsei toso; , kanonika autoi tha prepei na exoun kales uphresies opos h Europh kai h Amerikh.

----------


## dti

Γενικά στην Αυστραλία υπάρχει παράδοση στις ραδιοεπικοινωνίες, προφανώς λόγω των μεγάλων αποστάσεων.

----------


## papashark

Με αφορμή κάποια πράγματα που συζητήσαμε χθές το βράδυ που καλό θα ήταν να σας κάνουμε κοινωνούς σε αυτές τις σκέψεις και προβληματισμούς αλλά και με αφορμή τις κινδυνολογίες του dromea, θα γράψω μερικά πραγματάκια που καλό θα είναι να τα διαβάσουν όλοι.

0) Όταν ακούτε κάτι, μην το παίρνετε σαν δεδομένο, πάντα να κριτικάρετε μέσα σας αυτά που ακούτε για να δείτε εάν αυτά είναι σωστά, ειδικά εάν αυτά τα λένε πολιτικοί οι φαφλατάδες (σαν και μένα  ::  )

1) Η μπάντα των 2400 ανήκει διεθνώς στις ελεύθερες μπάντες κάτι το οποίο ισχύει και στην Ελλάδα (υπάρχει στο ανάλογο ΦΕΚ). Αυτό είναι κάτι που δεν αλλάζει από μέρα σε μέρα, καθότι εάν αποφασίσει αύριο το πρωί η εκάστοτε ΕΕΤΤ να μετατρέψει την μπάντα σε κλειστή για εμπορική και μόνο χρήση, θα πρέπει πρώτον αυτομάτως να αποζημειώσει όλους τους χρήστες της αλλά και τους εισαγωγής wifi υλικών, τους παροχείς λογισμικού για το συγκεκριμένο υλικό και οποιονδήποτε μπορεί να αποδείξει ότι έχει επενδύσει έστω και ένα ευρώ στην συγκεκριμένη μπάντα. Δεύτερον θα πρέπει η ΕΕΤΤ να περιμένει ποιός θα την πάει στα διοικητικά πρωτοδικεία για να ρίξει την απόφαση αφού αυτή αντιβαίνει με τις συμβατικές της υποχρεώσεις που έχει αναλάβει διεθνώς όσον αφορά την διαχείριση ραδιοσυχνοτήτων. Με λίγα λόγια *όποιος αποφασίσει να εκμεταλλευτεί εμπορικά τους 2400 θα πρέπει να ξέρει ότι αποκλειστικότητα δεν θα έχει* σε καμία συχνότητα, εκεί που εκπέμπει στο κανάλι Χ, εκεί θα μπορώ να εκπέμπω και εγώ και όποιος άλλος γουστάρει, ακόμα και εάν έτσι τον παρεμβάλουμε και δεν τον αφήνουμε να δουλέψει.

2) Το όριο εκπομπής είναι 20db ή 100mw και δεν αλλάζει για την ώρα, εκτός εάν αλλάξει σε όλη την Ευρώπη και γίνει όπως στην Αμερική. Με λίγα λόγια, *όσοι αποφασίσουν να κάνουν εμπορική εκμετάλλευση στους 2400 θα το κάνουν με τους ίδιους κανόνες που ισχύουν για εμάς*.

3) Αυτό που κάνει σήμερα στην ουσία το awmn είναι να αντικαθιστά το ενσύρματο local loop ή το ενσύρματο last mile. Σήμερα το last mile κοστίζει 29 ευρώ (τιμή του πΟΤΕ για adsl 384/12 ::  με quality service (όχι τόσο για την ταχύτητα αλλά για το availability), εάν νομίζετε ότι μπορεί κάποιος να καταφέρει να προσφέρει χωρίς βέβαια καμία εγγύηση (γιατί όποτε θέλει κάποιος από εμάς εκπέμπει δίπλα με 5 APs και λερώνει όλη την μπάντα νομιμότατα), με κόστος κάτω από τα 29,5 ευρώ το μήνα, τότε θα τον προτείνω για υπουργό οικονομικών σε κάποια εναπομείνουσα χώρα του υπαρκτού σοσιαλισμού (οι μόνες οικονομίες που δεν τις ενδιέφερε το κόστος αλλά μόνο η τιμή πώλησης). Και για να γίνω ακόμα πιο συγκεκριμένος, για σκεφτείτε μόνοι σας εάν θα δεχόσασταν να γλιτώσετε 15 ευρώ το μήνα λιγότερα από τον πΟΤΕ και να μην ξέρετε εάν θα δουλεύει αύριο, και εάν θα μπορούσε ο Wisp να βγαίνει με 15 ευρώ τον μήνα...... Με λίγα λόγια *ξεχάστε τους Wisp* (τουλάχιστον σε επίπεδο Αθήνας, για μικρές επαρχιακές πόλεις είναι άλλη ιστορία)

4) Πάμε στα Hot spots, αυτά ναι θα υπάρξουν, όμως όταν λέμε Hotspot εννοούμε έναν περιορισμένο χώρο (μία πλατεία, ένα μαγαζί) στον οποίο θα προσφέρεται ασύρματη σύνδεση στο διαδίκτυο. Σύμφωνα με φήμες η ύπαρξή τους αποτελεί υποχρέωση που έχει δεσμευτεί η χώρα μας για το 2004, ενώ ίσως κάποιοι κάποτε να το έβλεπαν σαν μία ακόμα κερδοφόρα επιχείρηση.

5) Εδώ να πούμε ότι τα hot spots διεθνώς δεν αποτελούν κερδοφόρα επιχείρηση, ενώ είναι δεκάδες τα άρθρα στον διεθνή τύπο που αναφέρουν ότι το WIFI εμπορικά δεν αποδίδει.

6) Περνάμε και σαν Ελλάδα αλλά και διεθνώς περίοδο ύφεσης, αυτό σημαίνει καταρχάς ότι οι επενδύσεις και οι πειραματισμοί γίνονται με το σταγονόμετρο και μόνο εάν έχει προβλεφθεί σύγουρη απόσβεση και πιθανόν κέρδος, πάνε οι εποχές που έπρεπε να παρουσιάσουν οι εταιρείες έργο για τα ενημερωτικά δελτία τους για το ΧΑΑ καθώς και έξοδα για να δικαιολογήσουν που έφαγαν τις αυξήσεις μετοχικού κεφαλαίου. Δεύτερον σε περιόδους ύφεσης οι πολυεθνικές (vodafone, telestet) δρουν όπως ακριβώς και το κράτος, περιορίζουν το περιφεριακό management και ενισχύουν την κεντρική διοίκηση, με αποτέλεσμα ότι και να θέλει να κάνει η θυγατρική της εταιρεία, εάν δεν συμφωνήσει η μαμά, τότε ξεχάστε το. Στην περίπτωση μας η telestet κάνει συνέχεια περικοπές εξόδων προκειμένου να μπορεί να παρουσιάζει κέρδη με τα πενιχρά της έσοδα, ενώ η vodafone εάν δεν πάρει θετικά αποτελέσματα από το πιλοτικό της στο Παρίσι, δεν πρόκειται ουτε καν να το συζητήσει τώρα πια.

7) Ποιό είναι το target group (η πελατεία που απευθύνεσαι) για τα hot spots ? Κάτοχοι φορητών Η/Υ, κάτοχοι PDAs με wifi (μετριούνται στα δάχτυλα του χεριού που λέει ο λόγος), οι οποίοι είτε είναι techno freaks (geeks που θα έλεγε και το γνωστό περιοδικό), είτε είναι στελέχη επιχειρήσεων με συνεχή ανάγκη πρόσβασης στο δίκτυο της εταιρείας ενώ είναι μακριά από αυτό καθώς και στο διαδίκτυο. Πόσοι είναι αυτοί ? 2,000 άτομα ? 3,000 ? Άντε να τους πούμε 5,000 που πολλοί είναι. Κάθε πότε έχουν ανάγκη να ανοίξουν τον φορητό τους σε μια καφετέρια είτε σε μία πλατεία ? Μία φορά τον μήνα, 2 φορές, 5 φορές το πολύ ? Και πόση ώρα θα καθίσουν κάθε φορά ? 30' άντε 60' (θα τους διώξουν από την καφετέρια...). Τα νούμερα όμως στο εξωτερικό είναι τεράστια στους κατόχους φορητών Η/Υ και pda, ενώ οι επιχειρήσεις που έχουν πραγματική δικτύωση (ως προς software) ώστε να μπορεί να δουλεύουν τα στελέχη τους από μακριά είναι ένα πολύ μεγάλο νούμερο έξω και πολύ μικρό στην Ελλάδα. Άρα πόσοι είναι αυτοί που έχουν την δυνατότητα και την ανάγκη να χρησιμοποιήσουν την εν λόγω υπηρεσία ? 500 άτομα, 1000 ? Και πόσοι από αυτούς θα πληρώσουν μηνιαία κάρτα πρόσβασης ? Πόσοι ωριαία ? Με λίγα λόγια στην Ελλάδα δεν υπάρχει αρκετή πελατεία για εμπορικά hot spots, ακόμα και εάν αυτά έχουν και κάτω από ένα ευρώ την ώρα χρέωση.... Εάν δε θα πάνε σε πάνω από 5 ευρώ την ώρα τότε δεν θα πάει ποτέ κανένας έλληνας παραμόνο τα αμερικανάκια στο δίμηνο των ολυμπιακών.

 ::  Αλήθεια, ξέρετε πόσες συνδέσεις της επαναστατικής τεχνολογίας gprs έχουν δώσει η τρεις εταιρείες κινητής τηλεφωνίας ? Από ότι έχω ακούσει περιορίζονται σε 3-4,000 συνδέσεις gprs πριν αρχίσουν τα mms.

9) Οι επιδοτήσεις, από ότι ακούγεται θα υπάρχουν επιδοτήσεις για εμπορικα hot spots οι οποίες μάλλον θα περάσουν μέσα από το πρόγραμμα "δικτυωθείτε". Αυτό σημαίνει ότι θα απευθύνονται καταρχάς σε 500,000 ελληνικές επιχειρήσεις. Βέβαια θα πρέπει πρώτα να δούμε μέχρι πόσα λεφτά θα επιχορηγούν, τι προδιαγραφές θα έχουν καθώς και τι κριτήρια. Εδώ μπαίνει ένα άλλο πρόβλημα, εάν μιλάμε για την δημιουργία ενός hot spot τότε το κόστος είναι υπερβολικό, καθότι θα μιλάμε για 2 χρόνια, για 2500 ευρώ το κόστος για το bandwidth, για ποιοτικά και αξιόπιστα ΑΡς (Cisco, Smartbridges klp) και όχι για dlink των 100 ευρώ, για servers με πιθανόν δυνατότητα για ΑΑΑ, firewalls, switches, άρα για 2500 ευρώ και πάνω, το κατάλληλο software άλλα 1000 ευρώ (δεν θα έχει clopywrite), κάποιο ποσό για εγκατάσταση πες καμιά 500, και βέβαια για τεχνική υποστήριξη (πχ 50 ευρώ τον μήνα για 2ετές συμβάλαιο, με έξτρα χρέωση για κάθε επίσκεψη), άρα άλλα 1200 ευρώ στην ξεφτύλα. Δηλαδή ξεκινάμε από ένα κόστος των 8000 ευρώ περίπου για αρχή, και με αμφίβολα έσοδα. Βέβαια εάν κάποιος ήθελε απλά να μοιράζει τσάμπα ίντερνετ (σαν μια έξτρα υπηρεσία) τότε τα έξοδα θα ήταν στα μισά αφού ο εξοπλισμός θα ήταν φθηνότερος, η ανάγκη για availability μικρότερη, ο ΑΑΑ server θα ήταν τυπικός ενώ το software θα μπορούσε μέχρι και Open Source να ήταν. Γιατί λοιπόν κάποιος να το κάνει ? Μην πιαστείτε από μεμονομένα παραδείγματα του στυλ ο Papashark που έχει καφετέρεια θα το κάνει γιατί είναι τρελαμένος με τα wifi ή γιατί θα φτιάξει το μόνος του και θα γλυτώσει τα μισά, αλλά να σκεφτείτε επιχειρήματα που να στέκονται για μια σημαντική μερίδα του πλυθησμού (των εχόντων καφετέριες καλύτερα εάν θα μιλάγαμε μόνο για αυτούς).

10) Υπάρχει βέβαια και η οικονομία μεγεθών, το οποίο σημαίνει ότι εάν στήσεις 50 hot spots θα σου στοιχήσουν φθηνότερα, γιατί θα πάρεις λιγότερους αλλά και καλύτερους servers, γιατί θα έχεις έναν τεχνικό για όλους, Έτσι εάν κάποια εταιρεία αποφασίσει να βάλει 100 ή 200 ή και παραπάνω hotspots θα της στοιχίσουν λιγότερο από τα 8000 που είπα παραπάνω, αλλά θα χαλάσει ένα σωρό λεφτά σε διοικητικά έξοδα και διαφήμιση που μπορεί να καταλήξουν να της κοστίζει εξαιτίας αυτών παραπάνω από πριν τα hot spots.... Και αυτό εάν δουλέψουν στο στυλ που είπε παραπάνω ο Maximillian Graves για το 80-20, ειδαλλιώς θα πρέπει να πληρώνουν και ενοίκια για τα hot spots τους. Και όπως πάντα τα έσοδα ελάχιστα....

11) Με λίγα λόγια, κάποιος για να προχωρήσει στην συγκεκριμένη επένδυση θα πρέπει να το κάνει είτε γιατι θα μπορεί να υπερτιμολογίσει στο έπακρο την επένδυση του και να τα βάλει όλα τσάμπα (που δυστυχώς δεν γίνεται), είτε γιατί με αυτόν τον τρόπο θα μπορέσουν να αποκτήσουν φθηνότερα το bandwidth που θα αγόραζαν ούτως ή άλλως (έτσι όμως θα πρέπει να τους κοστίσει το hot spots τόσο ώστε το ποσοστό επιδότησης να καλύπτει τα πάντα και ένα μέρος του κόστους του bandwidth), είτε τέλος 
(η φυσιολογική αιτία που θα έπρεπε να επιδοτείται) κάποιος που θα το έκανε ούτως ή άλλως για να το προσφέρει σαν έξτρα υπηρεσία όπως κάποια ξενοδοχεία.

12) Πόσο μας ενοχλούν τα hot spots ? Όσο αυτά θα εκπέμπουν με 20 db μέσα σε κάποιο μαγαζί τότε δεν θα φτάνουν ποτέ στις ταράτσες μας για να τα δούμε με site survey, ουτε καν θόρυβο δεν θα μας φέρουν. Άσε που δεν είναι ανταγωνιστικά με το awmn. Οι μόνοι που ίσως να ωφεληθούν θα είναι οι άμεσοι γείτονες των hot spots που θα τα έχουν για να τα σκάνε και να τραβάνε ιντερνετ (όχι όμως τσάμπα) από εκεί.

13) Εμείς θα μπορούμε να κάνουμε ελεύθερα hot spots ? Μα και βέβαια, όσοι θα έχουμε bandwidth, εκεί που θα το μοιράζουμε με τους υπόλοιπους awmnίτες, θα μπορούμε να το βγάλουμε στο δρόμο με ένα dlink και μια sector και ένα μικρό firewall χωρίς AAA servers, λογισμικά, tech support και δεν συμμαζεύεται.....

14) Επιδότηση εμείς θα πάρουμε ? Δεν το βλέπω εύκολο παραμόνο εάν πάει το πρόγραμμα με τις επιδοτήσεις τους άπατο και προσπαθούν να σώσουν τελευταία στιγμή την παρτίδα.

15) Υπάρχει περίπτωση πρόγραμμα επιχορήγησης να πάει άπατο ? Ούτε το πρώτο θα είναι αλλά ούτε και το τελευταίο, παράδειγμα το περίφημο συζευξις, το police online που το σώσανε τελευταία στιγμή, την δράση 4 του δικτυωθείτε, και άλλα πολλά.....

16) Και τώρα τι κάνουμε ? Περιμένουνμε να δούμε τι θα λέει το πρόγραμμα επιχορήγησης (σε καμιά 20μέρες θα έχει βγεί) πόσα λεφτά θα δίνει και τι θα απαιτεί. Τότε βλέπουμε τι πράγματι μπορεί να συμβεί. Ακόμα μπορούμε να εξαγγείλουμε και εμείς την δημιουργία δωρεάν Hot spots, ανοίγοντας έναν καινούργιο δρόμο, δημιουργώντας καινούργιες αντιλήψεις, χτίζοντας νέες βάσεις και δίνοντας νέα παιδεία στην χρήση και στην αξία του.....

----------


## Dromeas

http://www.nwfusion.com/news/2003/0311vodaflaunc.html

...Legame?  ::

----------


## papashark

Προκειτε για τις γνωστές κάρτες της ΝΟΚΙΑ κάτω από το λογότυπο της.

Εάν διάβαζες κιόλας, θα ήξερες ότι τα commercial hot spots, παγκοσμίως δεν πάνε καλά.

Άσε που λέει <<"We're rolling out the new cards ahead of the other Vodafone subsidiaries because we've been heavily involved in their development," said Michael Paetsch,>> που δεν κάθετε καθόλου καλά....

Πάντως εάν ακολουθήσει στην Ελλάδα την πολιτική του gprs θα πάει άπατο όπως και το gprs της.....

Πάντως γενικά μιλώντας, το ότι ένα site μιλάει για ένα προϊόν που θα βγει, δεν σημαίνει και πολλά πράγματα. Όταν διαβάζουμε κάτι, πρέπει να μπορούμε και να το κρίνουμε, να μπορούμε να δούμε κατά πόσο στέκει αυτό που λέει, κατά πόσο έχει πιθανότητες να γίνει, να πετύχει, ή απλά είναι κάτι που απλά προσπαθεί να διαμορφώσει, καταστάσεις, γενονότα, γνώμες και λαούς.

Θα πω δυο παραδείγματα.

α) Τα ΑΡ της ΝΟΚΙΑ, πήγαν άπατα παρά της δεκάδες δημοσιεύσεις στον τύπο, τα έβγαλαν, τα διαφήμισαν, και τα απέσυραν.....

β) Οι αμερικανοβρετανοί και το Ιράκ, έπεισαν τους πολίτες τους ότι έπρεπε να απελευθερώσουν το Ιράκ. Δεν έπεισαν ποτέ την υπόλοιπη γη αλλά ούτε και τους ίδιους του ιρακινούς. Σήμερα "αυτοκτονούν" όσους λένε την αλήθεια (ο Μακαρθισμός είναι εδώ)

----------

